# Holding foods in steam table: Is it the steam or the water that heats the product



## freeze123 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for your responses.

Could anyone tell me if there is a standard on holding foods on steam table and having the bottom of insert pan be required to touch the heated water? I'm in discussion with various health departments on this standard and there is (gasp) a variance between departments.

Some are ok with steam heating the food and some mandate the pan touching the water. this is difficult if pans are 4" or 6 " in depth.

thanks


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Steam keeps the food hot. We use a 5 well steam table, the only pan that will touch the water will be the Country gravy 6" pan. The 4" and 2" pans never hit the water. Its up to the cooks to maintain the Temps over 140 degree, its up to the HD to check the temps. You could hold things as you see fit, as long as they are over 140 degrees...............Chef Bill


----------



## saltandpepper (Sep 19, 2014)

ChefBillyB said:


> Steam keeps the food hot. We use a 5 well steam table, the only pan that will touch the water will be the Country gravy 6" pan. The 4" and 2" pans never hit the water. Its up to the cooks to maintain the Temps over 140 degree, its up to the HD to check the temps. You could hold things as you see fit, as long as they are over 140 degrees...............Chef Bill


I have been wondering this myself. How long can you keep food on the steam table Chef Bill? If you have a restaurant like Chinese food takeout, how often do you have to replace the food on the steam table?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Theoretically you never have to replace as long as it is held at temp, but it comes down more to an issue of quality.


----------



## saltandpepper (Sep 19, 2014)

cheflayne said:


> Theoretically you never have to replace as long as it is held at temp, but it comes down more to an issue of quality.


I have another question. I first learn about Rethermalization oven today and am wondering if anyone have experience using it. Sorry to blast this thread, but I just wanted to know how it work. Can I cook like salmon, chilled blast them and then rethermalized them the next day? Is that safe practiced?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

SaltandPepper said:


> Wow, I did not know that. Someone told me that 2 hours is max for the FDA law.


I could be wrong and would like to learn if I am because knowledge is power. Do you have a source to site?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *SaltandPepper*
> 
> Someone told me that 2 hours is max for the FDA law.


2 hours is max by FDA law *below 140 degrees* (and above 40 degrees). I'm not aware of any law limiting food storage below 40 or above 140.


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

For sufficient water to contact and hold without additional water for prolonged periods; it would seem like there's the potential for pans to float. If the pans float; air / steam is ventilated better making temperatures , and heating efficiency drop. I like to start the water at the depth of the pans to prevent burnout.


----------

